# homemade bose



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

When I moved, and was unable to find any, Sue R. sent this to me. I made my own and it works great. Hope this helps...

"BoSe is indeed hard to find.... but while I do have the injectable BoSe, I learned long ago that the alternative can be created at home.... You can get Selenium online at a huge bottle of Costco Selenium tablets,, example, in 1 mg tablets, and then get Vitamin E just about anywhere, The ratio of selenium to Vitamin E (which is the equivalent of 1cc of BoSe by injection) is 1mg of BoSe to 50mg of VitaminE... Since it's so hard use the appropriate stength of Vitamin E, to make the equivalent of it BoSE in the injectable now-a-days, all you need is to put the amount of Vitamin E, plus 1mg of Selenium, in a little yogurt and put it in the goat's mouth! While the injectable form of BoSe is very easy, if you can't find it, you can fix it orally ,and goats love yogurt!"

I bought my Selenium and Vitamin E at CVS.

Roxane
Angel Acres Farm
Rockbridge, OH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to know...... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I did this a couple of weeks ago for a buckling who didn't get BoSe and was acting 'off' real weak especially in the backend. 
I went to the general dollar store - vitamin section and got some selenium tablets i think for $3? and I already had Vit E, so I gave him one of each and he's been doing GREAT since then. 

You can also order Selenium E gel from Jeffers. I went ahead and ordered some from Jeffers it's very inexpensive, and dosage is on the tube. We gave this to all our kids, and think one did have selenium deficiency as he was weak, didn't want to nurse/no sucking reflex... He's really perked up, 2 days old and doing great 

I know BoSe is best and works faster, but I like how easy it is to give the kids the gel, and it doesn't require a needle stick. 

I'm too afraid to give any to my does and risk them getting too much selenium. So unless I think there is an issue I just don't give them any. It's in their grain and loose mineral.


----------

